
MassCode: A free and open source code snippets manager for developers - alokrai
https://masscode.io
======
Hamuko
Feels like I'm starting to recognize applications built with Electron just
from the initial screenshots.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Reminds me of when Delphi was still popular. Lots of UI kits that let you have
sleek UIs. Qt attempts to give you this sorta freedom from what I can tell.

------
type0
Another, similar one is
[https://github.com/BoostIO/Boostnote](https://github.com/BoostIO/Boostnote)

I wish there were better open source alternatives, that didn't involve
Electron. Is the any good code snippet managers that are leaner, even much
leaner e.g cli or tui based?

------
_def
I like it. I use a private wiki for this purpose for years. Doesn't matter how
you do it, but taking notes is very valuable

------
djaque
This looks really nice, but personally I've been getting encumbered by using
too many different applications to store my important information. For the
time being I'm trying consolidate everything like this into one evernote
account.

------
toomuchtodo
Any chance the search functionality could hook into Stack Overflow for public
snippet discovery?

------
zouhair
I've had enough browsers. Electron needs to die and fast.

------
seymon
Can the code snippets be synced from and to gitlab snippets?

------
notlukesky
Good luck!

~~~
alokrai
I didn't build it but found it useful!

